# Pastoral Protocol for Surgery



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 7, 2010)

This is question for you seasoned pastors out there.

I've got a member who's having surgery to remove his kidney tomorrow (major surgery). I live in Vidalia, GA. The surgery is in Savannah, GA (2 hours away). This surgery may take a great deal of time (10 hrs.+).

I'm not sure what's appropriate for visiting this member. I usually go to the hospital and have prayer with the member before the operation and wait with the family until it over and they receive word on how it went. But that's usually here in Vidalia and only a couple of hours at the most. This one may go into the night. 

Should I go and stay through the surgery with the family? Or just pray with them before and check back when it's over? 

I'm honestly not sure and need some godly wisdom on this question.


----------



## Curt (Jun 7, 2010)

In similar situations I have chosen to stay with the family through the entire event. They appreciate it and you get an opportunity to know them better.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 7, 2010)

When it doubt go and stay, bring a book!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 7, 2010)

My doubt arises not from the situation itself, or whether I think staying would be a loving gesture (indeed it would). I'm interested in knowing what (if any) is the general practice other pastors use when planning for these things. What's the general protocol (if any). Or as we use to say in the Navy - the Standard Operating Procedure (SOP).


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 7, 2010)

Planning? I personally would just go and be with the family. That's my plan. If I could and if I was able, I would try to get there early enough so I could pray with the family and patient prior to the surgery. And make sure I am there when it ends. Physical presence is most important.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 7, 2010)

Romans922 said:


> Planning? I personally would just go and be with the family. That's my plan. If I could and if I was able, I would try to get there early enough so I could pray with the family and patient prior to the surgery. And make sure I am there when it ends. Physical presence is most important.


 
Yes, planning. I'll be on the road by 7a.m. and if I stay through the surgery, may not return until very late that night. So yes, with a busy week and I lot on my plate, I'm trying my best to be a faithful steward of my time and plan for this event so that I can give adequate attention to everything else that's required of me.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 8, 2010)

Go and stay with the family.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 8, 2010)

Spend the entire time with the family. Bring materials you need to get other things done while in the waiting room as the opportunity arises. This really should not even be a matter of protocol. Who is to say that by your presence that some others who happen by and strike up a conversation with you will be the better for it? Or that, unbeknown to you, an unrelated hospital event will require your presence. Having a man of God present in the hospital for an extended time is perhaps a blessing to many. While you are there, see if you can visit others and offer your counsel and support. These are the things of that which we were called, no?

AMR


----------

